# GamesAid PS3 triple charity pack confirmed



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*4th June 2010 07:18 PM*

Darren Allan







 GamesAid has confirmed the release date for a triple pack of gaming goodness on the PS3, with at least 50% of the cover price going to various good causes.

 GamesAid is a UK video games industry charity which raises money for children and young people.

 The triple pack in question consists of Tomb Raider: Underworld, Sega Superstars Tennis and Fuel, all for the PlayStation 3. It will be out on shop shelves come June 25th, costing £29.99.

 These games have all been donated by the respective publishers Square Enix, Sega and Codemasters, so good on them.

 Tomb Raider: Underworld marked Lara’s first outing onto next-gen consoles, and needs no introduction. Sega Superstars Tennis is an arcade tennis game featuring Sonic and friends, and Fuel is an off-road driving game.

 Chairman of GamesAid, Andy Payne, commented: “Not only does this triple pack raise money for our charities but it also raises awareness of GamesAid at consumer level, which is a very positive thing, and we now look forward to retail getting behind it and giving it the push it deserves.”

 If you want to find out more about the charity, check out: www.gamesaid.org.


----------

